# Engine swap



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

Recently bought HF 165, with Perkins Gas engine for $300 thinking if I couldn't fix it I could junk it for that . Well , it needs a crank, 3 exhaust valves, rings ,gaskets and probably more I haven't found yet. I am considering an engine swap. I realize that means making a frame to hold the two ends together. I think I can handle that . I have a rebuilt Detroit 271 as my candidate. First I see I will need a pressure plate to fit the 271 flywheel, I'll have to use a belt driven power steering pump [Have that] .I hope to stay under $500 . Can someone talk me out of this ?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have an antique John Deere or Oliver club nearby, visit them first and really take a good look at the frame used by both manufacturers in their era of GM 2 stroke diesels. There is an issue of vibration harmonics with the two stroke Jimmy engines that requires a massive frame to handle the stresses. I buy steel by the truckload, and seriously doubt I could even get enough steel for $500, before any labor was involved, to do what you describe.

Go shopping for a salvage Perkins AG4.212, I suspect it would be far more economical.


----------



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

RC, Thanks for the response. Where would I start looking for a useable Crank ? I'm thinking next step is Crankshaft Supply for a estimate to rebuild the shaft. H


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2018)

Your least expensive option may be a rebuilt short block?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try Jensales: https://www.jensales.com/products/perkins-4-cylinder-gas-ag4-212-engine-kits-and-parts-pk-212-a.html

Rarely are the crankshafts in the Perkins AG4-212 damaged beyond repair. I would take the existing crankshaft to a machine shop that turns crankshafts and have it evaluated.

This vendor may also have a compatible crankshaft: https://dieselcranks.com

I have used the diesel A4 - 212 crankshaft to rebuild gas show tractors, takes some block machining to get the later seal kit to work.


----------



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

I have priced repair of the crank and it is more than a new shaft. I was warned to avoid shafts from India.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

We have a 435 JD which came out with a 2-53 Detroit engine. JD needed to get into the small diesel market to compete with other manufactures, but their engine plant was supposedly having labor problems at the time and JD not wanting to loose out on the market, went to GM to buy their engine, thus the 435 came to light! As you can see, it's bolted to the original casting, no re-enforcing plates, that's how tough the 400 series castings are. This tractor was used in the logging industry and really took a beating until my son bought it and restored it to it's present condition. He never got the special seat covering for it before we lost him due to a 4 wheeler accident. The tractor is in storage, untouched and hasn't been run since. PJ


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Here's the tractor just after he bought it, with our two grandsons many years ago. PJ


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

Looks like your son did a great job on it. I know you're proud of his work.


----------

